# ironing sublimated t-shirt



## matuh (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it OK to iron over the pictures or should the picture part be ironed only from the inside? Can the iron to any harm to the pictures?

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

We did'nt get any problem when we iron ours, so it should be OK. However, it's good practice to always iron inside-out, for all kinds of prints.


----------

